
Why Men Don’t Want the Jobs Done Mostly by Women - markwaldron
http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/04/upshot/why-men-dont-want-the-jobs-done-mostly-by-women.html?_r=0
======
jenkstom
Ohhh... now they've done it. As an EMT, I can attest to the fact that
"Ambulance Driver" is insulting. "Drivers" don't know how to provide patient
care.

And if they're including paramedics in that, then I hope that Ms. Miller
doesn't need emergency medical services any time soon. Those folks take deep
offense to the term "Ambulance Driver".

~~~
mindcrime
Are there even any jurisdictions left that employ AD's that aren't at least
EMT-B's? I know here in NC there used to be a separate "Ambulance Driver"
certification apart from EMT-B, but I'm not even sure that exists anymore.
From what I remember, most of the providers here - even the all volunteer
squads - run at least at the EMT-I/ALS level.

